# My PEZ dispensers



## debodun (Dec 21, 2017)

Who remembers PEZ candies and their collectible dispensers? I have some "used" and a set of Simpsons characters still in original packaging.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 21, 2017)

Put them: on Ebay.  They might be valuable  to some collector.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 21, 2017)

Oh wow, I used to love those, that's amazing you kept them. Falcon's right, Ebay!


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Put them: on Ebay.  They might be valuable  to some collector.



They only seem to want the "no feet" ones these days.

BTW -  did you know that PEZ is an abbreviation of *P*feff*E*rmin*Z* (German for peppermint)?


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 28, 2017)

Oh, Pez is still going strong. If you're ever south of San Francisco, CA, you can visit the PEZ Museum in Burlingame:
https://www.burlingamepezmuseum.com/


----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 28, 2017)

...a Pez Museum...how cool!


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jan 27, 2018)

In a box somewhere I have a Pappy Smurf and a Marvin the Martian. I came to Pez late in life. A co-worker back in the 80's was constantly eating Pez. He told me it was made here in CT. He was shocked I had never owned a dispenser and never eaten the candy so he surprised me with the Pappy Smurf. I did not care for the taste; but I liked the dispenser.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 10, 2018)

We have some Pez Star Wars figures. Took the candy out. Are going to send them to our Great Nephews. We don't want them anymore. 

The only time I've seen a Pez Candy Dispenser, other than years upon years ago, was in the movie Last of the Dogmen.


----------

